# System Six frame weight?



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Nothing on Weight-weenies, particularly interested in how much a 54cm weighs


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

I believe several sources has it at about 1115 grams. I just built mine up (54cm), but was too anxious to build before weighing - now I'm kicking myself! I've also read someone weighing one at 1150 grams - a bit heavier than published, but for a 56cm, which has bigger diameter tubes, so that might explain it.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks boarder1995.

I love 'dales but I'm currently deciding whether to go for the System Six, or something a fair bit like a CR1. I know the S6 is stiff and fast, but the weight is a little niggle and I won't be able to afford a Super Six which would still lose 200g or there abouts to a CR1SL


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

Went through the same thing, but I'm partial to C-dales. With the Sys6 I also have the SI bb and C-dale aluminum cranks that same some weight and add stiffness versus DA cranks (so they say). That's good for maybe 100 grams, but nothing like a CR1 SL or Cervelo R3 SL. I do love the oversized steerer tube - several other frames doing it now - Trek, Ridley, Look (or Time?), etc.


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

One thing to consider like "boarder1995" said was about the siffness. The system six is much stiffer than most frames out there and the stiffness you gain makes up for the littlest weight gain calculation.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Isn't a Six13 actually lighter?


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

*C-dale Frame weights*

According to my digital scale:

Ancient R2.8 1250 Grams 56cm Frame, clean/bare no cage bolts, or seat clamp, or sti barrel adjusters....Rear hanger only

2003 Team Issue CAAD7 SI, bare completely clean:
54cm 1200 grams
56cm 1280 grams

According to published material I've seen: 

56cm System Six 1200ish grams for 56cm and for Six 13 same size

It seems to me, from both personal experience and the published weights everyone seems to have that racing C-dales from the Sys Six on down weigh in the same "range" plus or minus 70 or so grams depending on size model year and so on. 

Right now the system 6, SI, 56cm with 100mm stem and K-force seems to do the trick for me. Stiffness, stability, and lightning quick response... The CR1 felt anemic to me so I passed on that...my CAAD7 SI felt to me...more responsive than the CR1 did. I was reminded of the '07 Synapse with just a tinge more quickness when I rode the Scott. The system on the other hand felt it could turn circles around a CR1 in the corners AND it was rock solid stable. I could flick it when needed, when ever I demanded...while when not needed it's impeccable forward efficiency had me pushing 1-2 cogs higher than I normally do. That with the racing 1's, and Vittoria Diamante pro lites....less than 500 miles so far on those. 

Hope this helps...for me at this $ range I have to pinch myself that unless I magically wake up one morning as a pro racer...I'm riding formula one tech...at a poser level.


----------

